# My Interview with Pat Summitt



## ChrisYandek (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey guys. My latest Interview is with the winningest coach in college basketball history Pat Summitt. We discussed what this years Tennessee Lady Vols team needs to improve on, being more than just a coach, preparing her players for life after basketball, remembering her first practice back 33 years ago, how the sport has changed, her advice to high school girls who want to play at the college level, how long she will be around, and so much more from the best at her profession. 

You can read and listen to the interview at the link below

http://www.thesportsinterview.com/patsummitt.htm

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the link Chris. I've always liked coach Summitt even though I'm a UK fan. From what I've heard, she is one of the nicest people you could ever meet.


----------



## ChrisYandek (Jan 15, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

